# anyone know Lycia around here darkwave band?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was wondering what are the best Lycia album, since there catalogue is hudge they exist since 1988, so i dont know where to start if i want a real good one?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know his whole discography, anyway *A day in the stark corner*, the double album *The burning circle and then then dust* and *Cold* are regarded as some of their best work.

From A day in the stark corner (Pygmallion for me has been the track that started my interest in Van Portfleet)





Drifting, from Cold, their... hit, actually I'm not sure if there were radios playing their music but I guess that this is probably their most memorable tune





Resigned from The burning circle


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My wife used to listen to this band a lot. I think I liked _A day in the stark corner_ best, it was a rather wonderful album.


----------

